# Do You Need The Lowered And Flared Ejection Port?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This topic results from the string Rinco 1911 prob on the CanadianGunNutz.com and the following response: "Does your Norinco allready have the lowered and flared ejection port?" My response is my Ballester-Molina, a pistol that is very similar to a 1911, works great without a lowered and flared ejection port. I prefer the looks of a lowered and flared ejection port but I do not think they add to function. What is your take? Regards, Richard 

My Ballester-Molina with Hakan grips:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I doubt it's needed but my Dad has a 1911 with the old style port and it tosses hot brass right at your head. Sometimes it goes behind glasses or down your shirt. It's annoying.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Simple answer is no. With the lowered and flared ejection port and the proper ejector the brass should throw to the right everytime. That is not always the case with a standard ejection port.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's just a gimmick.


----------



## rigger (Apr 1, 2007)

Hopefully someone who had this done say to a gun with lots of stove pipes could let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The original reason for the lowered and flared ejection port, aside from lining the pockets of gunsmiths, was supposedly to reduce denting of cases so they are more easily reloaded. I think it was later claimed to help reliability, which is pretty silly. The original 1911 ejects fine, though with a tendency to dent cases.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*1911*

its not the port, its the extractor that throws brass at your head. a smith can file the extractor to throw to the 2 o clock position. a minor operation.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

One notable advantage of the lowered ejection port is that it makes it easier to extract and eject a live round from the chamber. With the standard port, every once in a while you'll get a cartridge stuck in there, and you'll need your Swiss Army knife to pry it out.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> One notable advantage of the lowered ejection port is that it makes it easier to extract and eject a live round from the chamber. With the standard port, every once in a while you'll get a cartridge stuck in there, and you'll need your Swiss Army knife to pry it out.


That did happen to me once at a Chuck Taylor class. It's the only time I can recall, though, out of tens of thousands of rounds through 1911s. I just whacked the stuck round down through the mag well with a brisk pop from the bottom of my pocket knife. Problem solved in two seconds.


----------

